# Grocery Shopping



## sweethawaiiprince (Feb 12, 2015)

We built a new home in Kanchanaburi and are using it for vacations at the present time but will retire there with my Thai wife in about two years. I would love to know where we can shop for good beef such as steaks, roasts, etc. even if we must drive to Bkk. We are spoiled having 5 Costco stores here on Oahu. Love my bagels, rib eyes, kal bi, rib roasts, beef and pork ribs, etc. Checked all the markets in KB including Tops(at Robinson's Mall), Big C, Tesco Lotus and Macro. The produce especially lettuce products at any of these stores are terrible, old, brown and in plastic bags Can't find Romaine anywhere. We realize we will have to make a trip or two a month to BKK for serious shopping. We have friends there who we will stay with over the weekend for these shopping trips. I have asked a couple of ex pat friends that live there but they had no idea and that also included our Thai neighbors in KB. Any help, ideas or suggestions would be so greatly appreciated! 
FYI, Teddy's Bigger Burgers from Oahu just opened their first store in Siam Square ground level on 1/29. The best on the planet! Mahalo!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sweethawaiiprince said:


> We built a new home in Kanchanaburi and are using it for vacations at the present time but will retire there with my Thai wife in about two years. I would love to know where we can shop for good beef such as steaks, roasts, etc. even if we must drive to Bkk. We are spoiled having 5 Costco stores here on Oahu. Love my bagels, rib eyes, kal bi, rib roasts, beef and pork ribs, etc. Checked all the markets in KB including Tops(at Robinson's Mall), Big C, Tesco Lotus and Macro. The produce especially lettuce products at any of these stores are terrible, old, brown and in plastic bags Can't find Romaine anywhere. We realize we will have to make a trip or two a month to BKK for serious shopping. We have friends there who we will stay with over the weekend for these shopping trips. I have asked a couple of ex pat friends that live there but they had no idea and that also included our Thai neighbors in KB. Any help, ideas or suggestions would be so greatly appreciated!
> FYI, Teddy's Bigger Burgers from Oahu just opened their first store in Siam Square ground level on 1/29. The best on the planet! Mahalo!


Howdy,

We live fairly close to Thailand - in the Philippines and use to have the same issues here locating decent beef and other products like good quality cheeses etc.

If they have any in Thailand (check phone book maybe) locate stores that specialize in food products from Australia. That's what we have done here and no longer have these issues. If you like wines, these stores usually carry a good selection of Australian (and other) wines to choose from.



Best Of Luck


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

If you're planning to head for BKK anyway, the best place to go for 'Western' fresh products is Foodland.
Store Location


----------

